# Graco "Golden Gun"??



## sssmitty30 (Aug 3, 2013)

I have an opportunity to buy a couple Graco Hydra Spray "Golden Guns" Model #205-591. It is made of solid cast bronze. It seems like a high quality gun that may be possibly meant for spraying solvent-based materials (I only spray water base). There is no inline filter either. Does anyone have any experience with this gun?


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

sssmitty30 said:


> I have an opportunity to buy a couple Graco Hydra Spray "Golden Guns" Model #205-591. It is made of solid cast bronze. It seems like a high quality gun that may be possibly meant for spraying solvent-based materials (I only spray water base). There is no inline filter either. Does anyone have any experience with this gun?


That is a Vintage Graco Spraygun from the 70's. 30-40 years old. Whar kind of shape is it in?


----------



## sssmitty30 (Aug 3, 2013)

I attached one to my sprayer and it responded well but I did not have a tip on. They all seem to be in very good shape and mechanically sound. I had no idea that they were that old. They are on the heavy side, but they seem extremely durable. The durability factor is why I am interested in them. There are six of them available. Are these guns relics or are they viable for service. I mainly spray with latex paint and stain.

Thanks so much for thee quick reply!


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Install filter housing, tip and retainer nut and spray away. Have 2 vintage guns that work as well as the day they were made.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

A gun is a valve, it opens and closes to release material at a given pressure. The tip creates the fan, so as long as the ball and spring are good, you are good to go. Technology has made things lighter and cheaper, those guns were probably very expensive back in the day, but I wouldn't put any sort of premium on them.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that they originally came inside of Graco chocolate bars, and if you opened one you got to go inside the secret Graco factory, and inherit the company from Gilly Graco; if you didn't get into too much trouble while you were there.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

that gun is still available. list price $818.00 yeah that's right Eight hundred eighteen dollars


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice looking gun ya got there! I wish I could find a good gun, The graco contractor series are junk! Just bought one last spring pushed mebbe 150 200 gals through it dam thing is not shutting off like it should. Took it all apart gave it a good cleaning still getting the same problem..

What gun's are lasting nowadays?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Pretty sure that Scott, (Vermont Painter / VP) has one.:whistling2: The trigger mech. will also turn lights on and off.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Delta Painting said:


> Nice looking gun ya got there! I wish I could find a good gun, The graco contractor series are junk! Just bought one last spring pushed mebbe 150 200 gals through it dam thing is not shutting off like it should. Took it all apart gave it a good cleaning still getting the same problem..
> 
> What gun's are lasting nowadays?


They've been going downhill for years. The early contractor series were decent, but I switched over to Graco Silver Plus guns and never looked back.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Pretty sure that Scott, (Vermont Painter / VP) has one.:whistling2: The trigger mech. will also turn lights on and off.


It lights up my desk perfectly. For display only!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Wondering if you still had it. lol


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Wolfgang said:


> They've been going downhill for years. The early contractor series were decent, but I switched over to Graco Silver Plus guns and never looked back.


Just picked one up, Thanks Wolf!:thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Wondering if you still had it. lol


It's not going anywhere, unless you need it back! I really like that thing.


----------



## gclinton51 (Jun 1, 2014)

*golden gun*



Delta Painting said:


> Nice looking gun ya got there! I wish I could find a good gun, The graco contractor series are junk! Just bought one last spring pushed mebbe 150 200 gals through it dam thing is not shutting off like it should. Took it all apart gave it a good cleaning still getting the same problem..
> 
> What gun's are lasting nowadays?


I have two goldens for sale. Bothe are completely re packed and ready to go.. I am retired and no need for them. I painted for 37 years and the golden is the best. I have dropped them 3 stories and no damage.
I am asking 600.00for both. 562 544 9700
Thank you George Clinton


----------



## gclinton51 (Jun 1, 2014)

sssmitty30 said:


> I have an opportunity to buy a couple Graco Hydra Spray "Golden Guns" Model #205-591. It is made of solid cast bronze. It seems like a high quality gun that may be possibly meant for spraying solvent-based materials (I only spray water base). There is no inline filter either. Does anyone have any experience with this gun?


 I have two goldens for sale. Bothe are completely re packed and ready to go.. I am retired and no need for them. I painted for 37 years and the golden is the best. I have dropped them 3 stories and no damage.
I am asking 600.00for both. 562 544 9700
Thank you George Clinton


----------

